# Black Powder Sellers???



## Niner (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there a store in the Newnan area that sells black powder?


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 25, 2012)

Deercreek in Marrietta is the closest I've found.

What about Autrey's in Fayettville? I've been meaning to check the place out.


----------



## Niner (Sep 25, 2012)

I called over there, and they said they do not carry it.


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 27, 2012)

You do know you can mail order it ?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.powderinc.com/catalog/order.htm


----------



## Niner (Sep 28, 2012)

Not sure I need 5# though.


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 2, 2012)

if you shoot 70gr per load,  thats only 100 shots per pound.  It'll keep forever too.


----------



## idsman75 (Oct 20, 2012)

I drive up past Newnan most weekends on my way to Dacula from Columbus.  I'll have to double-check but I think Shooters of Columbus sells it.  I won't be up that way this weekend but I'd be happy to pick some up and tote it on my way north in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Niner (Dec 24, 2012)

Well.....we had to take a road trip up to Athens, so we stopped by the Bass Pro.  I got me 4 cans of FFF Goex.  That should last for a spell.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 16, 2013)

Did you check if Shooters of Columbus had black?   If so,  how are their prices?


----------



## pine nut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have ordered from "the Maine Powder House" google it!


----------



## pacecars (Jan 20, 2013)

I can highly reccomend powderinc. I just placed another order with them for some Kik 3f for my .45-70


----------



## jbbmanchester (Feb 14, 2013)

The last time I checked, Shooters in Columbus no longer carried real black powder.


----------



## stabow (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you have a Bass Pro shop anywhere close?


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 16, 2013)

You'll pay enough at basspro to nearly cover the hazmat and shipping plus cost from Powder Inc.  Last time I looked it was $28 at basspro and $15.75 from Powder inc.  Five pounds sounds like a lot of powder,  but if you shoot enough to really get to know your gun,  it'll get gone real quick.   The past few years,  I shoot about 25lbs / year and feel like I should shoot more.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 25, 2013)

bass pro only seems to carry pyrodex


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 25, 2013)

trial&error said:


> bass pro only seems to carry pyrodex


 
I dunno about today but when I went to get some they had it. You have to ask them and you may have to ask more than one person, they have to keep it in a locked magazine and some sales people do not know this and they will direct you to the shelf with the subs.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 26, 2013)

I had just checked online, not actually in the store.  I'll check next time i'm by there.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 26, 2013)

I called basspro and the lady on the phone said no after asking several people.  Finally found a store with a # of kik for $40.


----------



## Driftingrz (Feb 26, 2013)

Basspro stocks goex. Just have to talk to the right person. Then they have to go through a bunch of crap to get their hands on it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 26, 2013)

trial&error said:


> I called basspro and the lady on the phone said no after asking several people. Finally found a store with a # of kik for $40.


 
That the big store down around Macon?


----------



## trial&error (Feb 27, 2013)

It was the rifleman on hwy 247


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL yeah the rifleman ws where you did find it correct? I was asking about the Bass Pro you called.

I been wanting to stop in that one on my way south since it opened just aint made the time.

Some time back I was looking for powder. I stopped at several places but only seriously asked at one shop. The guy explained that since black powder is classified as an explosive the govt decided that it had to be stored in a secure magazine and one had to pay some sort of fee to have it to sell unlike modern smokeless powders. He explained that since he only sold about 10-15 lbs a year it would not be cost effective to buy or have a magazine built then pay the fee and have to jack up his price to cover that, only to have the guys buying black powder to get it from places like Powderinc. See the guys who seriously shoot black powder dont purchase one or two lbs at a time. They run thru upwards of 10 lbs a year and they buy it at shoots or thru their clubs or online in big enough lots that their cost is way under what he could sell it at.

Anyhooo when I found out that Bass Pro would have it I went and looked and asked and the first guy I asked said it would be on the shelf and I had to explain to him that it wouldn't and another salesman happened to be walking by said yep that I was correct and that he would show the other guy where it was and how to get it since just everyone doesn't have a key. Their salesmen don't mess with it enough to even learn about it in many cases or they forget since everything else is on the shelf. To be honest I am surprised that more shops haven't stopped selling it.

Oh and I found some here in the swap n sell for $10 a lb and bought all the guy had. So I aint stopped in the Bass Pro and asked about powder in some time. Most especially after the nice officer came by and told me not to shoot in my yard no mo.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 27, 2013)

I had gotten disgusted with it and looked at the pyrodex site and they listed the weight differences.  so I can weigh it then make my correct volume dipper for field loading.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 8, 2013)

fyi finally went to basspro and found someone who knew it wasn't on the shelf.  they checked in the magazine and said they we're sold out.  bought more pyrodex while it was on the shelf.


----------

